# Perpendicular door configuration



## rruppe20 (Apr 12, 2019)

I have a customer wanting to add a door in a wall perpendicular to an existing door. The existing door swing will swing in the Maneuvering Clearance for the new door that swings into the adjacent room.
I cannot find any regulation to prevent this design.


----------



## JPohling (Apr 12, 2019)

doors in series will need 4' between them if the swing is in the same direction,  perpendicular arrangement is not illustrated


----------



## rruppe20 (Apr 12, 2019)

View attachment 4132


----------



## rruppe20 (Apr 12, 2019)

JPohling said:


> doors in series will need 4' between them if the swing is in the same direction,  perpendicular arrangement is not illustrated


Would you require 4' between he doors in the attached image?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 12, 2019)

I don't think there's anything in the code to prevent this stupidity.  Able and disabled people are equally inconvenienced.  Nobody will get trapped (the reason for 4 ft. between doors in series) as long as there is a turning space beyond the door swings.


----------



## JPohling (Apr 12, 2019)

If the space is utilized where one would expect to travel thru these doors in series then I would say yes

https://bcdg.hoop.la/topic/doors-in-series-vestibules


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 12, 2019)

If it is a required egress door in the moe I personally would consider it an obstruction and not allow. If not, then it is not a good idea but not sure I could cite anything. Still no code for dumb yet. LOL


----------



## JPohling (Apr 12, 2019)

sure there is..............  the doors do not have clearance for accessibility around them due to the encroachment of the other door swing.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Apr 15, 2019)

I am not aware of a code requirement that a door cannot swing into the maneuvering clearance for another door.

GPE


----------



## steveray (Apr 15, 2019)

I would call this maybe, but not accessibility...

1005.7 Encroachment. Encroachments into the required
means of egress width shall be in accordance with the provisions
of this section.
1005.7.1 Doors. Doors, when fully opened, shall not
reduce the required width by more than 7 inches (178
mm). Doors in any position shall not reduce the required
width by more than one-half.


----------



## JPohling (Apr 16, 2019)

it would be dependent upon if this is an accessible route where the doors are used in series. 
*CBC 11B-404.2.6 Doors in series or gates in series: * The distance between two hinged or pivoted doors in series and gates in series shall be 48 inches minimum plus the width of doors or gates swinging into the space.


----------



## steveray (Apr 16, 2019)

As long as there is maneuvering past the door swing, it is not an issue.....

Typically, the doors-in-series condition occurs in entry
vestibules that are used to reduce the infiltration of outside
air. It is important to realize that this requirement applies
only when the user must pass through two doors in succession.
The requirement would not be applicable if, instead
of a vestibule, the situation was a corridor and the two
doors were into offices located on opposite sides of the
corridor. A storm or screen door immediately in front of an
entrance door or communicating doors between two hotel
rooms are not considered doors in a series.
Swinging doors in series when placed too closely
together can create a condition where a person using a
wheelchair may pass through one door, and still have to
hold that door open while trying to open the second door.
To resolve this condition, a minimum distance of 48 inches
(1220 mm) is required between the doors if the doors
swing away from each other or 48 inches (1220 mm) plus
the width of any door swinging into the space is required
[see Figure 404.2.5 and Commentary Figure C404.2.5(a)].
Doors in a series are not always in a straight line. Doors
may be offset, or located on adjacent walls rather than
opposite walls. *The intent is that a clear floor space for a*
*wheelchair [i.e., 30 inches by 48 inches (765 by 1220*
*mm)] is available past the swing of the first door so the*
*person entering can let one door close before they start to*
*open the second door* [see Commentary Figure C404.2.5
(b)].


----------

